# Triton Routers



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

I went to my favorite toy store yesterday (Highland Hardware). They sell Triton Routers. One of the staff told me that Triton has gone out of business but has been bought out by another company. Is this a fact or a sales staff member hallucinating ?

George Cole


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i didnt know about this, but the people at highland woodworking are very knowledgeable and are not your average store clerks. they are usually all woodworkers and highly knowledgeable. this has been my experience with them.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

George, I believe that the owners of Triton, Global Machinery Corp.in Melbourne, went into receivership last December but I've heard nothing since about it.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

TheAustralian boys seem to know what is happening. See Triton/GMC Announcement - Page 5 - Woodwork Forums

It doesn't look good. It sounds like whoever was buying them from the receivers is getting caught by the credit crisis. I wouldn't have minded one of their routers for my Triton router table.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

levon said:


> i didnt know about this, but the people at highland woodworking are very knowledgeable and are not your average store clerks. they are usually all woodworkers and highly knowledgeable. this has been my experience with them.


Levon,
That is my experience as well.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks guys. I had my eyes set on a Triton as my next router purchase, now, I don,t know...


----------



## Barry the Builder (Dec 19, 2008)

George II, is that because they may run out of spares? 

Interestingly enough, sometime close the turn of the year, a new stockist of Triton was announced in Britain, which may
indicate that they still are in business, but I'm not sure of course.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Me too had an eye on them, too bad


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

I bought mine within the last year. I saw many postings about the receivership. My supplier (House fo Tools) knew nothing of this as recently as the last month. OTOH I know of nobody who has had a problem with the warranty.
YMMV.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What has been said about Triton?GMC is quite correct however I emailed Triton in the US about a week ago and here are the questions and answers.

----- Original Message ----- 
From: Cliff Ingola 
To: Harry Sinclair 
Sent: Monday, April 06, 2009 9:20 PM
Subject: RE: Triton workcentre etc


Hello Harry,



Triton North America is still selling in North America. How ever we discontinued the workcenter (in North America) and router table many years ago and cannot get parts for them.



Regards





Cliff Ingola [email protected]

Tel: 613-936-2955 Fax: 613-938-8089 

USA - Box 794 Rooseveltown, NY. 13683

CAN - Box 523 Cornwall, ON. K6H 5T2

Triton Workshop System :: Home Page



From: Harry Sinclair [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Thursday, April 02, 2009 10:53 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Triton workcentre etc



Are Triton tools still sold in America, I post many projects on routerforums.com which show my Triton set-up and other members contact me saying that they don't appear to be sold in the USA.



Harry Sinclair


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Sommerfeld's used to sell Triton's. I see them in his catalogs all the time. The 3 1/4 hp and the 2 1/4 hp models.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

OK lads and ladets, as I know and sussed out there has never been a issue with a Triton malfunction, with that said I am going to approach this issue to get the best price in the know free world. I would suggest that if in fact Triton is going into extinction would you not think that the distributors are going to try to liquidate there stock at any cost to cut there losses? Please let me know your opinions and let's see how the chips fall.

Best regards,
George Cole
George II


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I agree on both counts George, Triton products ARE reliable and if distributors aren't happy with the situation, there should be lots of bargains available and at the right price it's worth taking a chance regarding a possible breakdown. I don't know consumer law in America, but here in Australia a product "must be suitable for the purpose for which it was purchased", if it breaks down in a reasonable period, the onus is on the RETAILER not the manufacturer.


----------



## JayL517 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi,

I've set my eyes on purchasing a 3 1/4 Triton Router. Do you guys suggest for me to look at other brands now considering this issue. Would you still go for the Triton if you were in my shoes.

woodcraft.com have these now for around $229.99.

Thanks a lot.

Jay


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

harrysin said:


> I agree on both counts George, Triton products ARE reliable and if distributors aren't happy with the situation, there should be lots of bargains available and at the right price it's worth taking a chance regarding a possible breakdown. I don't know consumer law in America, but here in Australia a product "must be suitable for the purpose for which it was purchased", if it breaks down in a reasonable period, the onus is on the RETAILER not the manufacturer.


That's a very interesting law. Here were told to register it. take it to a authorized repair center or the mfg. never the retailer.

My decision has been made..I will suss out the Triton and argue like a my Dutch uncle for a discounted price.

George Cole
George II


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jay, for table use I know of no better router than the Triton 001, however, for hand held use there are much better ones available like the Makita or Hitachi, both of which allow much larger template guides than most other routers available in the US/Canada.


----------



## clemsonjim (May 5, 2009)

The Triton routers are still showing In-stock on Amazon as of 5-4-09


----------



## blkfoot (May 8, 2009)

i have a triton 2 1/4 hp can't find the triton router table.

David


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

David, I emailed the Triton distributor in the US about a month ago and this was the reply:

Hello Harry,



Triton North America is still selling in North America. How ever we discontinued the workcenter (in North America) and router table many years ago and cannot get parts for them.



Regards


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Triton/ GMC*

Hi Folks,

GMC Worldwide Pty Ltd, the owners of the Triton and GMC brands went into Administration on Dec 01,2008 ( this is similar to your chapter 11).

The intellectual property etc has been sold to a new, as yet unknown, company.

There has been great discussion on the Australian Wood working forums (Woodwork Forums) concerning the continued sale of Triton as most are very sad to see this product go off the market.

The main concern was the continued warranty claims and how they will be 
settled. Harry has eluded to this for Australia.

I believe the new owners will continue to sell Triton once they get set up.
But whether they will honour warranty for older sales is doubtful.

If you would like some in depth informed information, check out the Aussie site.

James

PS I would still buy Triton as this was made in Australia, not China as was GMC.

Harry, the WC2000? will still be made in Melbourne as GMC moved the manufacturing some time ago.


----------



## rolanddds (May 4, 2009)

Are Tritons as easy as I hear to adjust above the table?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

rolanddds said:


> Are Tritons as easy as I hear to adjust above the table?


Tom,

The bigger Triton, which I have mounted in my table, is very easy to change bits above the table. You still have to reach under the table to adjust the height.

The smaller Triton can be height adjusted from above the table. From all reports, this is very easy to use.

James


----------



## rolanddds (May 4, 2009)

James, can you change bits with the smaller router above the table? Do you need a special offset wrench?

Tom


----------



## timbo42uk (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi All,

I can let you know that Triton are now being distributed to dealers in the UK by a company called Toolstream. As far as I know there are currently no spares parts available. I have an account with Toolstream and so can supply in the UK via my website etoolshop.co.uk

Tim


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

rolanddds said:


> James, can you change bits with the smaller router above the table? Do you need a special offset wrench?
> 
> Tom


Sorry Tom,

I just saw your question.
You do not need an ofset wrench as the collet comes far enough above the table to use a flat wrench.

James


----------



## bkh1638 (Sep 1, 2009)

*New Triton*

The Triton Line is back in bussiness they are know with HTC Products out of MI. state


----------

